# Monitor under 14k



## sagar007 (Jan 6, 2015)

1. Budget?
14k.Cannot Extend a bit.
2. Display type and size?
IPS Panel would be great and at least 22 inches.
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
Gaming and for watching movies.
4. Ports Required?
As long as it has HDMI, it's fine..
5. Preferred choice of brand?
Asus, Dell, Benq and lg.
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
Asus VX229H.Plz guys give your useful suggestions regarding this monitor..


----------



## sagar007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Plz guys reply to this thread.... I am waiting for ur suggestions....


----------



## eureka (Jan 11, 2015)

That's a good find. But Asus has quality control issues, just be aware of that. And I am not entirely sure about their ASS too, where Dell just pioneers, I mean in after sales service.
You should include VA panels in your consideration too. Look at BenQ and Samsung for that.


----------



## sagar007 (Jan 11, 2015)

I was also looking for the Samsung S24D390HL.Is this monitor is better than the Asus one..???
I don't know about Benq VA panels in my budget.So plz suggest some....???
I am looking to buy before 15th of this month.


----------



## petergriffin (Jan 11, 2015)

*AOC i2369Vm*
 (6ms response time which will be fine for gaming and the ips display for movies)
price-11000 .
but since given your brand preferences
*dell s2415h   * 
(good monitor with decent speakers but the screen has bad IPS glow.
check out this helpful review *pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2415h/
price - 13500(nehru place)
BenQ RL2455HM (TN)
(for hardcore multiplayer gaming but i will not suggest it for movies as the colors on the TN panel appear washed out )
*Asus VX229H* looks really good.
p.s
i was also looking for a decent monitor under the same budget ,finally decided to go with the aoc model (screen scize ,decent reviews and price) 

- - - Updated - - -

the Samsung S24D390HL uses the AD-PLS (Advanced Plane to Line Switching),5ms input lag will be fine for gaming.Acc to some reviews the monitor has some blueish glow problem which leads to loss of detail in dark areas while playing games.
But the color quality is good and you can trust samsung for good service

- - - Updated - - -

benq EW2440L  fits your budget (Rs. 11,800  online)
4ms input lag ,mhl feature(given that yur phone supports it),"Flicker-free"


----------



## sagar007 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dell monitor seems to be glossy which I do not prefer. Aoc is also good but I am doubtful about its A.S.S.So its between the Samsung and Asus.


----------



## sagar007 (Jan 13, 2015)

Finally Ordered Asus...!!!

Asus 22inch AH-IPS LED Monitor (VX229H) price in india Rs.12850. Buy Asus 22inch AH-IPS LED Monitor (VX229H) online : Theitdepot.com


----------

